# Table Saw Zero Clearance Inserts



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Almost the first thing I did was to make some zero clearance inserts for Bertha. (me new tablesaw).

























Afterwards, I made the first insert a perfect fit, then used it, with a piece of masking tape around the outside to make the other 9 inserts a skoosh larger.

After double stick taping then together 2 at a time to get the basic shape with the bandsaw cutting near the pencil line, then fit them, one at a time by shaping them on my belt sander. I worked at it a little at a time by marking where it needed shaving. Just a few back n forth trips to the belt sander did the trick.











































Thnx for lookin and good/bad/ugly's are read and appreciated. (not the ugly's)


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Very fine job of making those inserts. you will love them compared to that wide open one that comes with it.

way to go, Roger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jim


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

COOL way to get things off to a good start!!

Why didn't you use the Original taped to the first one that was close, and use a router with flush trim/pattern bit to get a perfect copy… Then use it for the rest of them?

Just curious…

You have a nice supply that should last a long time…


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

New tablesaw?


> I'm jealous!! Nice job on the inserts!!! But I do have one question. Exactly how much is a "skoosh"


?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Same thoughts as Joe…..... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

I have used the band saw and sander trick (I use a 12" disk sander) to make good repetitive curved surfaces. And just recently, at that. But it involve some small parts and it seemed to be pretty effortless. But I have made a bunch of ZCI's just as Joe describes, using the original insert as the pattern. Hard to beat.

So, it's just a matter of what you are doing and what you are used to, I guess.

But no debate, ZCI's are the way to go…................


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

That's what I need to do. Having multiples is a great idea…..Thnx for sharing !


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey folks. Thnx for the looks and comments. I didn't do the pattern bit thing because of the "nibs/tits" on the sides of the factory inserts. I thought that might be a problem with a pattern bit. Either way, probably would have came out to the same finish.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Well done Roger. That should keep Bertha happy.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

A must for the table saw. Safety first.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Niiice! I bought mine. You do great work Roger, but you need to keep that beard away from the saw blade, heh heh


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Yep, final results are probably the same… except one is Faster than the other & copies are Dead On duplicates. 

After making the First one to fit & is perfect, it could have been used with the router process & would have been much much easier, faster, & more accurate.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

That is a quite a few of zero clearance inserts *Roger*!
Nice work for a shop addition.

I only have a couple and I make mine with my router table using the factory original as a template.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

*Roger*, there are four tabs in the throat of your table saw. For some mysterious reason table saw manufacturers seem unwilling to machine these tabs to an exact size and instead want to leave them as rough castings. I have found that it is easier to fix the tabs instead of having adjusting screws in all of your inserts. The fix is easy. Choose your material for the insert…I use high molecular density plastic (the white heavy stuff). Put a dab of JB Weld on each of the four tabs, top that with a piece of wax paper or aluminium foil, (so you don't glue in the insert) then press the insert into the throat until it is dead level with the table. A flat board will do this trick. Let the glue dry over night. Now, every time you make an new insert it will fit exactly.  If you louse the alignment up just grind away some of the J B Weld and try the process again.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

What inserts? All I see is glare off of that shiny table saw.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx folks.

BigAl: that's a good idea.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Keep telling myself i need to make more of these for my saws

I never get around to it..


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Nicely done Roger and that is the way to go having an insert for each blade .
For adjustment screws I use grub screws so I can adjust the insert from the top with an Allen wrench .

Klaus


----------



## Cooler (Feb 3, 2016)

> New tablesaw?
> 
> 
> > I m jealous!! Nice job on the inserts!!! But I do have one question. Exactly how much is a "skoosh"
> ...


Twice as much as a half-skoosh.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice Inserts, Roger!

I use a similar method of leveling, except I drill through holes and insert short Allen Screws from the top. Thread them down until they protrude out of the bottom and rest on the metal tabs. This method permits adjusting the insert while it is in place so it eliminates the trial and error setup. Using short Allen Screws keeps the top surface of the insert smooth.

Love the new saw!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Great idea Roger,now you're ready for any zero clearance size you need.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx folks.

Lew: the way you speak of is how the factory ones came. I put 2 ticks on each screw w/pencil so I know how far I would turn them. They are very touchy, but, they are all ready to use.



> New tablesaw?
> 
> 
> > I m jealous!! Nice job on the inserts!!! But I do have one question. Exactly how much is a "skoosh"
> ...


cooler: LOL. I'm holding me fingers just a wee bit apart. That's how big a skoosh is… I would say somethin different, but, I'm tryin to keep it clean… hahaha


----------



## Picken5 (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice job, Roger! Sounds like you're really enjoying your new TS.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

LOL>Lenny….......Thnku


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

Roger, it looks as if you're going into the table-saw-insert business! Congratulations. Nice work.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

If you have a router table, you might want to try using a template and flush trim bit to machine the inserts to an exact shape and size after roughing them out.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Very handy set Jim.


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

0 clearance inserts are the cats azz. But with my ol' Unisaw not much dust finds its way to the collector. I was thinking of drilling some dust access holes in the insert so the dust could be sucked downward. Any thoughts on this??


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Bill: I don't think a few holes in the inserts would hurt a thing. I used pieces of pool noodles around the edges where the table top meets the cabinet, and a few magnetic sheets to cover the holes where the mechanism/s for raising & lowering, & moving the blade for miter cuts. I don't know how your unisaw is, but, you still have to have some sort of "vents" to help pull the dust to where it's supposed to go into the hose to the collector. Maybe a few holes in your inserts might help that. That's just my thoughts.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

A few months ago I finished an arduous project to totally control air flow and sawdust on a contractor's saw. It includes an out feed table and a storage area. I hope to post it soon, but don't recommend doing it, a new Unisaw would be smarter…......(-:

It still needs an over head sawdust control of some sort for those times, like with a sled, that the slot is covered, or a minimal trimming cut is made. The Unisaw has an accessory for that.

I took some pointers from a FWW May/June 2009 article that suggested cutting two holes just back of the blade, and widening the opening for the back one third of the blade. Here is a cropped pic from that article.










Because my air control was so tight, I also included a variable air inlet in the motor cover as well. This is necessary to allow adequate air flow for the DC system.

So even the experts agree, holes in the ZCI are necessary in certain situations.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Jim: That makes good sense. Probably would work very well too.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

they all look great Roger.


----------

